# Future Dog Names



## acquila (Dec 24, 2008)

My two goldens names are: Patience, and Promise.
I did have two other goldens that were named Hope and Courage.
here is the list of names that I will name my future dogs:
Peace
Charity
Justice
(err!!! can't remember the last four, I have them writtin down somewhere)


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I will be sure to enlist you to think of names for my next litter. I am not creative nor do I have a good imagination so I frequently enlist the help of others!


----------



## acquila (Dec 24, 2008)

Aww I just re-read your list...my name is Emma, well its Emmalie, but everyone calls me Emma.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I know Ljilly keeps a list too. Maybe she will share?


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

What a cool way to think up names!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

You're so creative, that's quite a list of names. I know who to contact when we get our next puppy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think naming a dog "Payne" is a good idea. Sometimes I think names come true....
I boarded a yellow lab named "Rowdy". Yep, sure was! 
I had a dog named ""roi" when I was in college, which was pronounced Roy but was short for hemmorhoid, also very true. Dog was a major pain in my rear.
But I love your list! You would be great at litter themes.
I have my next 2 puppies named already, but it's going to be dependent on who the sire is.....
therefore, I'm not saying yet.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LOVE it... esp the golf names. You could also add Player ( for Gary..... my all time fave) and Trap ( where I find myself ALOT) ! OOHHH, and how about Driver??


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OK... got golf names on the brain..... How 'bout "Won (One) More Time"... call name, Mulligan


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't have a theme, but I for a Golden I like Sawyer, Levi, and Romeo for males. For females I like Rachel (already had one, but she deserves to have one named after her!), Spirit, Charlotte, Beth or Bethany, and Melody.

For sighthounds, I like Finnian (for a cream or white), Dante, Owen, and Ivan. For females I like Julia, Fiona, maybe Charlotte if it's not used on a Golden, and a variety of Arabic names I'd use on a middle Eastern sighthound like a Saluki or Azawakh. 

If I ever get a GSD, I think I'd call her Jade. I don't know about a male.

There aren't any other dogs I'd want for myself- and my DH definitely would name any dog he got for himself. We have very different naming methods!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

when my guy was helping me find a water line yesterday, I was thinking _Case _or other machinery names would be good.

(I've had cats named OC (oliver crawler) and D9)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

"Digger Dawg" comes to mind....



spruce said:


> when my guy was helping me find a water line yesterday, I was thinking _Case _or other machinery names would be good.
> 
> (I've had cats named OC (oliver crawler) and D9)


----------



## Phiddler (Sep 1, 2008)

For a big yellow fluffy dog (like a golden), 
How about "Pack-Man"


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Great suggestions, Betty! I especially love Trap and Mulligan. We also added Kampen to the list. That is the name of the course we got married on, which is actually how the theme started. My husband and I met at the golf course and then got engaged and married there, so Bogey, who was my wedding gift from Cris, just had to have a name that fit. 

And you are right, hotel4dogs, we thought the same thing about Payne. Cris said we'd really be asking for it!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oops! Double post!


----------

